
Ask HN: Why can't you vote using an app or website in 2018? - mutaaf
I understand it takes a minute to vote, however, in the digital age why are we not voting via a digital medium?<p>Is it politics, regulations, lack of technology in this space? What would it take to move to using a digital mechanism to vote?
======
detaro
There's no proposal for a digital system that's as reliable, secure and
transparent as traditional paper-based voting.

See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18399145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18399145)
from today and many other HN discussions around elections.

------
java-man
Or, a better question: how may different ways one can subvert the vote done
via app or a web site?

A good engineer spends most of his/her time thinking not about happy paths but
how the thing might fail (and the ways to guard against the failure).

